# multiple morning BM's - incomplete evacuation



## Skipper1977 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, first posting here. I am a male in his mid-thirties. I have had bowel issues ever since I could remember. I soiled myself a couple times when I was in grade one. My main issue is having multiple loose bowel movements in the mornings. The second I wake up, doesn't matter what time, 7:30 am or 10:00 am, I have sudden urgency to go. I am okay with this because I am near a toilet. It seems as though I got everything out however a short time later, I need to go again. I take the bus to work and often I feel like I need to go again. When I get to work, I sometimes need to go right away, or often about an hour later. I have tried to hold it however no matter how hard I try, I am unable to do so. I have tried changing my diet (no caffeine, coffee, cut out the diet soda), and have been on the Align probiotic for the last 5 weeks and it has not helped. I was wondering if I take immodium daily in the morning if this would help with the urgency and cut the bowel movements. I am apprehensive in taking the immodium because i still want to have a bowel movement in the morning, however I don't want multiple ones and don't want the feeling of urgency in the mornings. After the morning, I am fine for the rest of the day and night.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Are you having diarrhea when you do go? If so you could try the imodium.. but I would try taking it with your evening meal the night before and see if that helps enough. Waiting til the morning might be too late for it to be effective.The bowel moving alot in the mornings is normal and happens to everyone.. not just IBS'ers. When we wake up.... so do our bowels. So you can get up earlier if you don't want to have that 3rd BM at work and have it at home instead. Or you can just go at work. And just assume going once upon waking isn't going to be enough for you. Assume there will be more and this way you are not upset when it does happen. There is nothing wrong with having to go more than once. That's not abnormal. "Wanting" only one BM in the mornings is nice.. but understand & accept that you may not be able to accomplish that for right now. It's about managing the symptoms.... not making them disappear necessarily.Also there are other things to try besides imodium: calcium carbonate.. other vitamins and supplements... bile salt binder medications like Questran or Colestid.. etc..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Also have you tried _slowly_ increasing your fiber at all?Here is the Fiber 101 info:http://www.healthcastle.com/fiber-solubleinsoluble.shtmlNow as you read the _Soluble_ Fiber is what you would want to add to your diet.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Try taking some Imodium after your morning BM's are done. The next day your BM's should be a bit firmer and hopefully less. Then take Imodium again, and try to get on a schedule. If they aren't firmer and less, you can take the Imodium later in the day as BQ recommended, or take it multiple times. I'm currently trying to take Imodium daily to cut down the amount of times I go in the morning. Sometimes I'll spend hours every morning on the toilet. But with the Imodium I am going once in the morning and then once in the late afternoon. Still have bad days like today I went a lot in the morning, afternoon and night.


----------

